# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Sửa máy khắc laser

## pht230

Xin chào mọi người, mình mới có cái máy khắc laser K3020 ship từ TQ về, cái máy mới khắc được khoảng 30 phút thì ok, cái mình bấm nút power laser off rồi on, cái tia yếu hơn hẳn, không khắc được gì cả. bấm Test thì tia vẫn đậm. 

Nếu ai biết sửa hoặc chỗ nào sửa thì giúp mình. 

Mình cám ơn ạ.

----------


## thucncvt

Ship máy từ trung quốc chắc rẻ hơn ở việt nam rồi ,nhưng học phí sẽ rất cao .
 Theo đoán mò thì ống của bạn có dấu hiệu hỏng rồi nhé. thay ống khác là hết

----------

